# Cold chills from Adderall



## Minerva8979

I was prescribed it and it calms me down, allowing me to focus, but it also gives me cold chills to the point where I feel sick. Has anyone experienced this and what did you do, what did the doctor say?


----------



## nabber

Minerva8979 said:


> I was prescribed it and it calms me down, allowing me to focus, but it also gives me cold chills to the point where I feel sick. Has anyone experienced this and what did you do, what did the doctor say?


I took adderall for a while and I never experienced this. I know it's not much help, but do you make sure you have a bite to eat before or after taking your pill?


----------



## insaticiable

Minerva8979 said:


> I was prescribed it and it calms me down, allowing me to focus, but it also gives me cold chills to the point where I feel sick. Has anyone experienced this and what did you do, what did the doctor say?


YES!! I think this happened when the Adderall IR would wear off, and not only would I feel super irritable and on edge, but I'd feel cold like you said, almost to the point of feeling sick. I actually discontinued it after a day or two, b/c the side effects weren't worth it in my opinion.

Which version of Adderall are you taking? IR or XR? That might make a difference.


----------



## Tenken

I never had the whole cold chills thing but i am on Adderal and it helps a lot. Im on the XR version.


----------



## Minerva8979

I make sure to eat a meal before taking the Adderall. I think I'm getting the chills from taking the instant release, now that I think about it. Because I don't remember having these symptoms when I ate a 15 mg last summer. Then again, our bodies change. But I read that this is a less common symptom. I was just wondering what other ppl did.


----------

